# Good source for 80's K75 filters, etc.?



## jiggapoo (Jan 21, 2005)

I've been buying these from a far-away dealer but I'm sure there's a cheaper source for regular maintenance filters, etc., than the dealer? Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## mosearch (Oct 4, 2006)

*filter quest*

Well, you could buy them in bulk from Beemer Boneyard: http://www.beemerboneyard.com/11421460845s.html

This guy (JimVonBaden) has a good list of filters that work: http://www.advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=252435
That way you can buy them one at a time locally, as you need them. But remember, filter quality does vary...I use only Mann, Bosch, or BMW...others may be fine. Avoid Fram.

Here's another cross reference chart:
http://www.calsci.com/motorcycleinfo/FilterXRef.html

You should also check out this link:
http://www.ibmwr.org/ktech.shtml
:thumbup:

Another (more active) K-bike forum:
http://www.k-bikes.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13632


----------



## jiggapoo (Jan 21, 2005)

Excellent -- thanks for the links. I'm new to the whole online forum thing. Luckily I haven't had much to need help for past the Clymers thus far.


----------

